# Restauration Ipad erreur 3



## Noémie25 (25 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'essaie depuis 2 jours de restaurer mon Ipad 2.. Or, à la fin de la restauration il est écrit "restauration impossible (erreur 3)". C'est quoi l'erreur 3 ? Que dois-je faire ??
merci d'avance !


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2015)

Commence par aller voir ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS3694


----------



## Noémie25 (28 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Commence par aller voir ici : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS3694


Déjà fait.. Mais ça fonctionne toujours pas même en suivant ces conseils !


----------



## L.Splash (1 Mars 2015)

Tu as tester le mode DFU ?


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2015)

Noémie25 a dit:


> Déjà fait.. Mais ça fonctionne toujours pas même en suivant ces conseils !



Alors, il est écrit dans cette page d'aide d'Apple que l'erreur 3 correspond en principe à un problème matériel.
Puisque tu as tenté tous les dépannages habituels et que ceux-ci ne fonctionnent pas, il semble que la seule solution qu'il te reste est de t'adresser à l'assistance technique d'Apple...


----------



## Noémie25 (3 Mars 2015)

L. Splash : J'en ai entendu parler mais je n'ai pas testé car je ne sais pas ce que c'est ! 
Bigdidou : Oui mais combien ça va coûter ?


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Mars 2015)

Pour le mode DFU, tape DFU iPad dans Google. Tu mets ton iPad en mode DFU, et tu lances une saturation de façon classique. Si tu as déjà essayé tout ce qu'il y a sur les pages de support Apple, ça devrait pas résoudre ton problème, mais bon.
Un truc classique, quand même, c'est le câble. Pense à essayer ta restauration avec un autre câble, ça résout souvent bien des problème.
Sinon, ben oui, une réparation ça coûte des sous, mais tu veux faire quoi d'autre en cas de problème hardware ?


----------



## Noémie25 (4 Mars 2015)

D'accord merci ! Oui j'ai changé de cable 2 fois mais rien n'y fait.. Après je suis persuadée que c'est un problème Hardware qui vient peut être de mon ordinateur donc je pense tester avec un autre ! Sinon j'irais me renseigner sur les tarifs .. Merci pour tes conseils en tout cas !


----------

